# Diesel



## Brighty (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi guys

Looking at a new car as my new job means a 60 mile each way commute.

I'll be doing 600 miles a week for now, but not sure how long i'll be there as i'm a contractor and may eventually get a job nearer, but could be there long term.

I've never had a diesel before but assume it would be the best buy considering my mileage?

My question is, are diesels are good idea nowadays? Diesel used to be cheaper than petrol, but now costs more, do you know/think the chancellor will screw diesel drivers more and more or will it continue to go up as much as petrol.

Really clueless about these things cos as i've said i've only had petrol before and never done that many miles.

Test drove a seat leon 2l diesel today and boy that thing flys 

Cheers

Brighty


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

ive got a 3 year old mondeo 1.9tdci....and i do about a 80 mile commute to & from work.....and i get around 62mpg.....and about 800+ to a tank. although i do drive like a honda jazz driver :lol: i think that i do ok money wise......if not, then at least i dont have to fill up too often


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

I've just switched over to deisel, the maths makes sense if you're doing a fair few miles. Deisel is 10% more expensive, but my new car gets 33% better mileage, so I figure I save about 18% per mile overall.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Mate of mine has a Ford Fusion 1.6 diesel. Very economical and the added bonus of just Â£50 a year to tax.


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

My Golf 2.0 TDi has done exactly 60 mpg over the last 1800 miles, which is quite handy these days. Be aware that VW group (inc. Skoda, Audi, Seat) all use 2.0 TDi engines - but at the moment they are not all equal. They usually produce 138bhp (or 168 in a higher tune version), but some (like the one in the current Golf) are the older 'pumpe duse' design and while fine for economy and drivability, they do sound rather like a tractor (although at a cruise they're fine). Others are new 'common rail' engines (like the one in the new Audi A4 and the new Mk VI Golf due in January), and they're a bit more economical and a hell of a lot more civilised in terms of refinement. Don't know what the Seat has but suspect it's the older engine - which is fine as long as you don't mind the soundtrack.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Don't forget to factor in the extra purchasing cost (like for like) when you do your calculations.

I did it last year (before there was quite the same differential between unleaded & diesel) and with everything taken into account, it would have taken me in excess of three years before the oil burner started saving me money.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Wots diesel :blink:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mutley said:


> Wots diesel :blink:


its something you drive after your midlife crisis Andrew!

45+ = Scobby/baseball cap/calling everyone dude/23 year old bird


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

You can't fall off with a VW Golf diesel, they might cost a bit more to buy initially but you will get that back when you sell, imho forget their sisters SEAT and Skoda they lose money like you wouldn't believe, my last company wouldn't buy them for that reason and almost all middle guys had VW. The last Golf TDI I had was thrashed up and down the M1 and I rarely got less than 50mpg.

B.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

BondandBigM said:


> You can't fall off with a VW Golf diesel, they might cost a bit more to buy initially but you will get that back when you sell, imho forget their sisters SEAT and Skoda they lose money like you wouldn't believe, my last company wouldn't buy them for that reason and almost all middle guys had VW. The last Golf TDI I had was thrashed up and down the M1 and I rarely got less than 50mpg.
> 
> B.


no vanquish????!!!!!


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> You can't fall off with a VW Golf diesel, they might cost a bit more to buy initially but you will get that back when you sell, imho forget their sisters SEAT and Skoda they lose money like you wouldn't believe, my last company wouldn't buy them for that reason and almost all middle guys had VW. The last Golf TDI I had was thrashed up and down the M1 and I rarely got less than 50mpg.
> 
> B.


And the point about Skoda is why our second car is a used Skoda diesel. All the engineering, none of the price.

Personally, I only buy cars used, so the time it takes to pay for itself is significantly less.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > Wots diesel :blink:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

only 43, no baseball cap, no 23 year old bird (but still looking)

laters dude


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Dave ME said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > You can't fall off with a VW Golf diesel, they might cost a bit more to buy initially but you will get that back when you sell, imho forget their sisters SEAT and Skoda they lose money like you wouldn't believe, my last company wouldn't buy them for that reason and almost all middle guys had VW. The last Golf TDI I had was thrashed up and down the M1 and I rarely got less than 50mpg.
> ...


You are not getting all of the engineering, I worked in the Czech Republic and regularly visited a Skoda plant which supplied parts to the Skoda car plant, at one meeting my boss asked the a Skoda guy why he hadn't replied to an email, his reply ........ he had a computer but the screen was fcuked and he was waiting for a new one. The plant in this place was 25 years out of date.

B.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mutley said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > mutley said:
> ...


respeck init....phat toons cumin ahta ur scobby init


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


 :blink: Sorry Shawn but I only speak english, I'll ask my kids to translate when they get in :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mutley said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > mutley said:
> ...


 :lol: iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------

